# Bluebonnet Retreiver Club



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open 1st series:
Triple- long middle retired at 300 tight behind flyer, right retired at 100 tight along fence line with small window of cedar trees to look through to see it, flyer hen pheasant at 150 shot towards water. Done for the day at 5:30 pm.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

38 back, but don't have the callbacks. Sorry. Hope someone posts them.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

​Open callbacks to double land blind: 1,4,6-10, 14,17,20, 22, 25,28,32,35,37,40-41,45,47-49,53,55,59-61,66-67,70-73, 75-76, 78,80,82
35 starts tomorrow


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Amateur callbacks: 1, 2, 3, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 18, 22, 24, 28, 31, 33, 35, 38, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 49, 52, 53, 57, 59, 63, 64, 66, 67. 

Derby will be held at the Caire's. From Anderson, north on US90 to CR180, left 1.6 miles. Look for signs.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open 4th Series: 14 dogs
4,17,28,41,47,48,59,61,67,71,73,78,80,82


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone have Derby callbacks?


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Ted. Both your dogs are back... Don't have rest with me at this time.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Matt

Thank you

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open Placements
1. Kitty, O/H Shih
2. Otter, O:Otterness, H:Rorem
3. Tia, O/H: Caire
4. Turq, O: Mueller, H: Trott
RJ: Abbey, O: Fregelette, H: Trott

Do not know Jams

I want to thank Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright for all the work that they have poured into Ms. Kitty and me.

Ted


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats Ted!!!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Amateur results:
1st - Ruby, D.Wilson/O, M.Burke/H
2nd - Zoe, H. Knoblauch O/H
3rd - Teek, M.McClure O/H
4th - Winnie, B.Carey O/H
RJ - Lexie, W.Stupka O/H
Jams - 41, 52, 57

Congratulations to all who placed and finished. Thank you to Jan and Steve Helgoth for their assistance and use of their property.

Derby 4th series will be held at Vinwood. Please park at front of property near gates.
Thank you to Suzan and John Caire for their assistance and use of their property too!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Ted, that's big.

And look at Mark Burke win two Ams this Spring with 2 different dogs. Outstanding work Mark.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good job Mark and congrats to my friend Wayne for the RJ!


----------



## Heinz87 (Dec 15, 2010)

Any news on the derby results?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Derby Results:
1st Brit O/H John Caire
2nd Gigi O/Sylvia McClure H/Clayton Taylor
3rd Clipper O/ Dr. Mary Tatum H/ Clayton Taylor
4th Hattie O/S.McClure H/ Clayton Taylor
RJ Zep O/H Robert Delperdang
Jams 3 5 7 8 12 14 17 20 21 25 27 29 31 

Congratulations to John and Brit with the win and to Clayton Taylor of Muddypaws Retrievers
for a great weekend with the rest of the places, and to all who finished!
Bluebonnet would like to thank all the judges and workers for giving up their Easter weekend
to help make our trial a success.
A big Thanks to all the landowners, Jan and Steve Helgoth , Lisa and Danny Farmer, and John and Suzan Caire
for the use of their property and to the club members who worked 
hard to put this all together. We couldn't shoot flyers without the wonderful volunteers and a big Thanks to 
those guys. Hope to see everyone back in the fall.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

This trial would not have run as smoothly and effortlessly as it did without the time and efforts of Sylvia McClure. Its impossible to comprehend her commitment and the amount of work she puts into this trial and our sport. Thank you Sylvia for everything you've done and all you do. 

Mark


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WOW way to go Ted and Miss Kitty, I knew it was only a matter of time, congrats.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to Mr. Ted & his Open win with Kitty, Mrs. Suzan with the 3rd in The Open with T T T Tia, Mr. Hank & his 2nd with Zoe in The Am, Mr. John for the win in The Derby, with a Tia/Holland kid, & Miss Sylvia for the 2 placements with those Gracie/Ali kids.


----------

